# Camping



## Morbid Boredom (Apr 29, 2015)

I used to camp in the summer, and fell in love with the state of Vermont during a two-week tour of its parks.  Recently, the closest I've come to camping is setting up a tent while playing paintball.  The opportunity to go camping has arisen again, as my cousin recently bought a failing campsite, and I can probably ask him for a discount.

Do we have any campers, hikers, or RV owners here?


----------



## Rat Speaker (Apr 29, 2015)

Car camper, backpacker and hiker. Sometimes it feels great to disconnect.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Apr 29, 2015)

My parents have a travel trailer that's pretty nice. When my dad retires in a few years my parents want to go camping around the country in their trailer.

We go camping at amusement parks and are planning to go to Cedar Point and Kings Island this summer, as well as our week long camping trip in central Ohio.

I want to borrow the tent we used to use and find a nice place to camp on my own.


----------

